# Lifeline Ambulance Los Angeles



## PewPew (Jan 14, 2013)

Does anyone have any information about this company regarding the job interview/process? *What type of interview questions did they ask, was there any written/physical tests before or after the interview?*

I just got a call from them, but didn't pick up because I was driving :deadhorse:

This is my first time I gotten a call back from an ambulance company after searching for a job for over a month. Kinda excited

I did some search on this company and heard some members had some good and horrible experience, but never explained why. If anyone have any experience with lifeline, can you tell me what it's like? Not like it matters if they're bad, because I'm willing to work for any company at this point.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jan 14, 2013)

lifeline ambulance in Mass?

Wow, brand new EMT looking for over a month? I didn't know it was that bad out there.


----------



## medicdan (Jan 14, 2013)

PewPew said:


> Does anyone have any information about this company regarding the job interview/process? *What type of interview questions did they ask, was there any written/physical tests before or after the interview?*
> 
> I just got a call from them, but didn't pick up because I was driving :deadhorse:
> 
> ...



You're going to have to tell us a bit more about which company you're going you're looking for. There is a lifeline ambulance service in almost every state.


----------



## PewPew (Jan 14, 2013)

emt.dan said:


> You're going to have to tell us a bit more about which company you're going you're looking for. There is a lifeline ambulance service in almost every state.



LA/Orange county area


----------



## dhump4free (Jan 30, 2013)

I just got hired by this company and the interview process was pretty simple. The standard what are your strength weaknesses questions, what makes a good EMT, what should be the characteristics of a good ambulance company, define a some NREMT terms and you're on your way.


----------

